# SDSU to bar - route advise



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

How does this route look? I never ridden down El Cajon Blvd


thanks


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Tight + Traffic*

I did that section of El Cajon Blvd once, didn't like it... but you don't have many good options that I see. Jeff


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

sdjeff said:


> I did that section of El Cajon Blvd once, didn't like it... but you don't have many good options that I see. Jeff


Thanks THIS would be the other option


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Montezuma and Mission Valley sections are fine, make sure you catch the ped/bike overpass from Montezuma/Fairmont to avoid the 8-East onramp. And of course you have to climb Texas St.... another option might be be El Cajon Blvd to 54th, S. to University, then west. Haven't ridden that, and haven't driven it in a while so can't help you there. Jeff


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like you're headed to Hamilton's. Great spot if that's where you're going.

Don't drop down to Mission Valley. Just take Meade instead of the ECB. You can take Monroe to Fairmount, then Meade the rest of the way to 30th. 30th ain't bad.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Kristatos said:


> Looks like you're headed to Hamilton's. Great spot if that's where you're going.
> 
> Don't drop down to Mission Valley. Just take Meade instead of the ECB. You can take Monroe to Fairmount, then Meade the rest of the way to 30th. 30th ain't bad.


Sounds good, I'll give it a try. Oh and Hamilton's has SN Yakima harvest and their own IPA on tap, very tasty stuff.
-m


----------

